# food? Whats ur baby gu eating right now



## booyea797 (Aug 12, 2011)

Whats everyones Baby gu favortie food so far what u guys feeding right now anyone try fruits and veggies yet i gave him some kiwi the other day bc i LOVE kiwi :}


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 12, 2011)

its a toss up right now between dusted crickets and fuzzies. Feeding the turkey mixture with mice, crickets and eggs. Haven't tried fruit yet. I read they don't really like fruit until they get to be around a year old..


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you feeding the full sized fuzzies or peach fuzzies ? Just wondering because as I said before the pinkies aren't lasting long lol.


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 12, 2011)

I feed him crickets meal worms pinkies cherries water melon grapes blue berries I tried veggies he doesn't like them  but yeah he's a good eater


----------



## Gedy (Aug 13, 2011)

I feed crickets, worms, small grasshoppers, chicken, liver and a lot of dubia roaches. Fruits he likes are strawberrys, blue berries, melon, cherries and some dutch local berries he likes. Tomatoes are the only veggies he likes.
I think you can get him used to eat fruits before one year... Spunky is about 3 months and he has so much he loves to eat already.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 13, 2011)

I feeds mine children and horcruxs.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah I am feeding full size fuzzies. their coats are white, but eyes are still closed. they are about an inch to an inch and half in length and he eats 2 at a time = nice round fat belly! ;o)


----------



## got10 (Aug 13, 2011)

chopped raisins, collard greens, mustard ,kale, apple sauce, chicks, mice, cicadia, mixed veggies dusted roaches ,baby food( veal, lamb )


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, he ate his first fuzzie today, fuzzie vs Jekyll 4 seconds. My gf said that looks way to big lol.


----------

